# Peckham Palais



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anyone been?





Whats the sound like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2012)

i don't think you'd like it


----------



## zenie (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol this used to be called ezekiels back in the day 

Do you like it rough?

The studios place down rye lane is better but can get a bit art studenty


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

zenie said:


> Lol this used to be called ezekiels back in the day


 
i think it was called Latin Something for a bit after Ezekiels... great that Peckham has a club (yeah Bussey...)...looks like some people in there too! Cant see what else goes on there apart from that occasional South night (as featured in Pickmans video)...that Zed Bias tune in that is nasty though... Acid Funky House!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2012)

I used to go raving there in the 90s when it was a Laserdome.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure that back in the day it used to be the local Conservative club and my parents had there wedding reception in it ! Apparently it was a cracker


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I used to go raving there in the 90s when it was a Laserdome.


Pretty sure im right in saying Laserdome was at the other end of Rye Lane...now demolished


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone been?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What you planning?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> What you planning?


only to go there!


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

What night?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 26, 2012)

Troubled venue if i remember but an iconic building. Weird time to be opening a new club 

Interesting to note that the whole Peckham high st area is a proposed conservation area. The neo-victorians are trying to stop any further architectural vandalism.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2012)

I get the feeling that the building has seen better days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2012)

There's another place on Rye Lane that's good for parties - Canavan's Snooker Club. Well seedy vibes but nice enough staff and cheap drinks 
I said this about it elsewhere: 
it looks like the set from a danny dyer turkey in which high stakes poker games are interrupted by men in sheepskin coats bearing shotguns, men are tortured with alligator grips attached to car batteries and cash in brown paper bags is handed over the bar to undercover cops

south east London's kicking off a bit partywise - been to few decent ones in Peckham and Deptford over the past year or so


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I get the feeling that the building has seen better days.


 
It certainly has, as has the whole of Rye Lane. I know its been discussed before but Rye Lane used to enjoy an incredible reputation as one of Londons premier shopping venues outside of the West End. Jones and Higgins was a massive proper old school department store and 'the lane' had all sorts of quality shopping venues including one of the original Sainsburys which was all marble shelving and so on.

I know things move on and that its easy to get all very judgemental but Rye Lane really is a shadow of its former self on so many levels.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

A new, larger, JD Sports is opening where the Dixons used to be, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Pretty sure im right in saying Laserdome was at the other end of Rye Lane...now demolished


You're probably right. My memories of that era are quite blurry.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Troubled venue if i remember but an iconic building. Weird time to be opening a new club
> 
> Interesting to note that the whole Peckham high st area is a proposed conservation area. The neo-victorians are trying to stop any further architectural vandalism.


looks like it opened as peckham palais in 2010, so thats 2 years under its belt (with no website)


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

I've lived just round the corner for nearly 3 years now. I'm moving away soon so would be up for a visit before then.

What night is it that you're looking at, ska?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

I think i saw an e-flyer for that night SOUTH, but i was hoping there was a choice of stuff to go to...as theres no website or nowt i cant tell if there is or isnt. Id be up for that South thing if it was cheap enough...curious to go in the venue and check it out really...not too far from me...if you get a chance see what you can see for future events.....i'll go down there with you if you fancy


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2012)

They have a 20k wavey audio system apparently 
And there's a 90s night there on Friday.
The Facebook page entreats people to come in their finest Moschino/Spliff/YSL gear and oversized gold jewelry


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> I think i saw an e-flyer for that night SOUTH, but i was hoping there was a choice of stuff to go to...as theres no website or nowt i cant tell if there is or isnt. Id be up for that South thing if it was cheap enough...curious to go in the venue and check it out really...not too far from me...if you get a chance see what you can see for future events.....i'll go down there with you if you fancy


How cheap is cheap enough?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

They have a facebook presence
http://www.facebook.com/Peckhampalaisuk
http://www.facebook.com/PeckhamPalais

eta: as orangu says


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How cheap is cheap enough?


looks like its £14 and possibly more for South...thats too much for a night i dont really want to go to...will keep an eye though for something


----------



## jamessedgewick (Sep 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They have a 20k wavey audio system apparently


 
That system is wicked!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's another place on Rye Lane that's good for parties - Canavan's Snooker Club. Well seedy vibes but nice enough staff and cheap drinks
> I said this about it elsewhere:
> it looks like the set from a danny dyer turkey in which high stakes poker games are interrupted by men in sheepskin coats bearing shotguns, men are tortured with alligator grips attached to car batteries and cash in brown paper bags is handed over the bar to undercover cops
> 
> south east London's kicking off a bit partywise - been to few decent ones in Peckham and Deptford over the past year or so


when i moved to se23 there were 3 snooker clubs within 1 mile all doing good business...now...none...smoking ban killed them dead. Im guessing Canavans arent wathcing the smoking ban! Wheres Canavans? Are you talking about JFK's? IS that still there?
do people throw parties in there? I know west norwood snooker hall has some dances in it.

OU, if you hear of something good in SE, PM me...i never hear about hush parties ....out the loop


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2012)

Supposedly the capacity of PP is 1,400!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

ska invita said:


> when i moved to se23 there were 3 snooker clubs within 1 mile all doing good business...now...none...smoking ban killed them dead. Im guessing Canavans arent wathcing the smoking ban! Wheres Canavans? Are you talking about JFK's? IS that still there?
> do people throw parties in there? I know west norwood snooker hall has some dances in it.
> 
> OU, if you hear of something good in SE, PM me...i never hear about hush parties ....out the loop


There's something on at a warehouse in Peckham on Saturday as it happens.
Will gather the details and PM you 
Yeah, Canavan's is JFK's I think. They enforce the smoking ban though
There's a few parties there - World Unknown have done something there and Marcellus Pitman has played there at another party


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's something on at a warehouse in Peckham on Saturday as it happens.
> Will gather the details and PM you


 
And me? Not that I'll go, of course.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2012)

Have to pass on this Saturday, meant to be djing at a tiny party in north london Next time though please!


----------



## southpeckham (Sep 27, 2012)

hey guys,
just to let you know the next south is actually a fiver and we use funktion one for those nights and not the wavey tones system


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> It certainly has, as has the whole of Rye Lane. I know its been discussed before but Rye Lane used to enjoy an incredible reputation as one of Londons premier shopping venues outside of the West End. Jones and Higgins was a massive proper old school department store and 'the lane' had all sorts of quality shopping venues including one of the original Sainsburys which was all marble shelving and so on.
> 
> I know things move on and that its easy to get all very judgemental but Rye Lane really is a shadow of its former self on so many levels.


 

At least its busy - not an empty shop in sight. The hipsters are moving in en masse - check out Franks bar on the roof of the multi story. Actially, this is Franks last weekend until next year IIRC


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Have to pass on this Saturday, *meant to be djing* at a tiny party in north london Next time though please!


 

Will be you playing any Diagram Brothers ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Will be you playing any Diagram Brothers ?


Special request


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

southpeckham said:


> hey guys,
> just to let you know the next south is actually a fiver and we use funktion one for those nights and not the wavey tones system


nice one ... i'll be there...please come and post details here if you remember


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> At least its busy - not an empty shop in sight. The hipsters are moving in en masse - check out Franks bar on the roof of the multi story. Actually, this is Franks last weekend until next year IIRC


i guess art students have always been there thanks to camberwell art college and goldsmiths, just in the past no one thought to herd them all into a carpark! its great to see a bit of nightlife around peckham...bitd it was just Chicagos


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 28, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> At least its busy - not an empty shop in sight. The hipsters are moving in en masse - check out Franks bar on the roof of the multi story. Actially, this is Franks last weekend until next year IIRC


 
No moans from me about that. And the bar on top of the car park is something else especially since I used to live on that road and can see into my old back-garden from it.

More power to the hip young things.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to Franks the other month. What a rip off! Bloody expensive but nice views. Its ok if you just have the one drink and no food.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

southpeckham said:


> hey guys,
> just to let you know the next south is actually a fiver and we use funktion one for those nights and not the wavey tones system



Nice one! Fiver on the door, in advance? And whats the date?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nice one! Fiver on the door, in advance? And whats the date?


True to their word. I might get in there early on the £3 one...any one heard any of these deejays? I dont really know what its all about. bass music things i guess




South.

Line up:

WILL SAUL (Aus/Simple)
BREACH (NakedNaked)
DAUWD (Pictures)
SEB WILDBLOOD (Church)
SION (Suspect Behaviour)
SNALKA (South)
TIM HINSON (South/Troupe)

& More tbc

Tickets:

£3 Early Bird
£5 General Admission
M.O.T.D

http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?401681


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel old.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think you'd like it



Eh? Looks like a classic cheese house night with some daft scrote freestylin, wots not to like?


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I used to go raving there in the 90s when it was a Laserdome.


That was further south guy, in the old Co-OP building


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2012)

southpeckham said:


> hey guys,
> just to let you know the next south is actually a fiver and we use funktion one for those nights and not the wavey tones system


hello there, i see youre giving away free tickets for promoting your event on facebook - i just posted it on this highly influential message board, and one old raver has creaked in his chair in excitement already!  any chance of a couple of freebie tickets please? Im skint. Thanks


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Pretty sure im right in saying Laserdome was at the other end of Rye Lane...now demolished


Yep, old co-op building, blisterin ear rip jungle - lived round the corner, went twice - scarey nutter child north peckham vibe
Tunes to die for mind......... as a couple did, hence the closure.........


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Yep, old co-op building, blisterin ear rip jungle - lived round the corner, went twice - scarey nutter child north peckham vibe
> Tunes to die for mind......... as a couple did, hence the closure.........


 
yeah was a funny old night. went to innersense at laserdrome a couple of times, had a very mixed time.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Have to pass on this Saturday, meant to be djing at a tiny party in north london Next time though please!


NORTH LONDON???????????
Return!!!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Eh? Looks like a classic cheese house night with some daft scrote freestylin, wots not to like?


The 'music' for a start


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> The 'music' for a start


Wots wrong? sounds perfect nutter material to me


----------



## southpeckham (Oct 10, 2012)

this is Breach


----------



## southpeckham (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

It't not very exciting watching a DJ push buttons is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2012)

nothing like watching an experienced dj


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> It't not very exciting watching a DJ push buttons is it?


i hate crowds that watch the dj. they should be dancing and looking at the rest of the crowd


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> It't not very exciting watching a DJ push buttons is it?


I eagerly await your headspin on the turntables.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I eagerly await your headspin on the turntables.


I don't post videos of myself playing moody tunes on the Internet, but I'm usually a lot more animated than that fella. Got to learn his finger clicking move though. That's well funk-hay.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't post videos of myself playing moody tunes on the Internet, but I'm usually a lot more animated than that fella. Got to learn his finger clicking move though. That's well funk-hay.


I'm not pressing play on that video, I'm listening to hip hop!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like teh curse has struck again....


Hello all,
After just 5 events at the Palais we have parted way with the ownership for reasons we won't go into...

In those 5 events we’ve brought you artists such as Jacques Greene, Martyn, Boddika, Will Saul, Loefah, Oneman, Actress, Breach and a heap of others and most of all had an amazing time doing it. As for the future of the Palais, I’m sure a new management team will come forward soon.

We all want to thank those who came down, supported and shared the good times with us!

A special deserved shout to our staff, WholemealMusic London and RSH Audio Ltd for being involved.

We, as South, will be back soon with a NYE announcement!

Thanks,
The South Peckham guys. x


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I get the feeling that the building has seen better days.


It has. It's all that's left of what used to be a big department store, Jones & Higgins, which later become Houndsditch. Then it closed down in the '80s, they demolished part of it and built a new pseudo-shopping centre on the site. 

I also remember the old Sainsbury's because I used to go there with my mum when she went shopping.  A proper old-style shop with assistants behind counters instead of rows and rows of shelves. 

Ryle Lane was our main shopping street when we lived in London.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2012)

Ive got to be up on SAturday but i might poke my head in to this

Trinity Music & Jungle Splash present:
SOUND SYSTEM SOCIAL CLUB
Friday 7th December
Peckham Palais SE15

INI-26

Featuring:

Mungos Hifi (Special Guest DJ Set)
Hylu & Jago
Lionpulse Sound
Sleepy Time Ghost
Phoebe aka Iron Dread

Powered by Unit 137 Sound System

Paul Ibiza
Winston Runtingz
Captain Scarlet
Tremma T & Beefy

Powered by Digital Niyabinghi Sound System

Two massive sound systems powering the most dubwise Reggae and Jungle in London.

£5 Members & Nus
£6 RSVP
£8/£10 On The Door

For membership sign up here: http://eepurl.com/r0Str

10pm-5am
Peckham Palais
1 Rye Lane
SE15 5EW

http://www.trinity-london.com/


----------

